# Flea Markets/Fairs?



## Traveln_Duo (Aug 12, 2007)

Are the CarveWright and Compucarve machines the way to go if I want to sell personalized signs at flea markets and fairs? What about the noise factor of the machines and these events? Is that a problem and if so, how do I over come it? I am really wanting to to get stated soon with this. I appreciate your help.
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eddie
The CarveWright and Compucarve machines are Not the equipment you want to take to the flea market THEY ARE Very ,Very Loud they come with muffer but it's junk... I didn't check the DB but I would guess it's in 80 to 120DB and ear plugs are must for anyone near them...when they are running..

I'm not sure how you would get around that,,, DB is DB ...you could build a air tite case but then you would run into the heat and dust error .... many have made a vac. pickup system for them and duck the muffer system into the vac box but they are still loud because of the router running at 24,000 rpm....

One other item you may want to think about is that they are NOT fast,some jobs can take two hours or more...for just a simple sign....

The only thing I would suggest is take the orders for the signs and get paid up front then make them in your shop...then call them for a pickup or ship them out by mail/UPS...

OR
You may want to pickup one of the MilesCraft Sign Kits and stick with just the stardard letters and numbers,,,I have seen many sign makers at the flea markets and they do make many bucks making personalized signs quick but then you still need to put up with the router making others a bit tick off...
They are loud..

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1187636869&sr=8-2

Besure to check out the new model on the MilesCraft.com site...

Bj 



Traveln_Duo said:


> Are the CarveWright and Compucarve machines the way to go if I want to sell personalized signs at flea markets and fairs? What about the noise factor of the machines and these events? Is that a problem and if so, how do I over come it? I am really wanting to to get stated soon with this. I appreciate your help.
> Thanks,
> Eddie


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Traveln_Duo said:


> Are the CarveWright and Compucarve machines the way to go if I want to sell personalized signs at flea markets and fairs? What about the noise factor of the machines and these events? Is that a problem and if so, how do I over come it? I am really wanting to to get stated soon with this. I appreciate your help.
> Thanks,
> Eddie



My first impression:

Probably NOT... UNLESS you want to tote your computer, etc. with you...

You could have a few Paint Templates setup where all you do is type names into them and Save As the working file... (bitmap - BMP)... then process to the memory card for the unit... Insert card, wood, double check other parameters, & WAIT for it to cut it (it's NOT fast).

I would think a good ole Router, V etc. bits, some Templates for borders and Letters, and route them the ole fashioned way... If kept simple, this is probably the fastest easiest way to do it.

IMHO...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Take custom orders and mail the results to them..
You could design it right there, then make them at home..


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Doyle here.
I would like to see more pros and cons about the CarveWright and Compucarve machines. What I've seen in the posts, it's not a do-dad for the kick around sawdust maker. Seems one would need to have something in mind to make with it or it would gather dust some where in the shop.
Take care.
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

It's like any other tool you have in the shop, like a lathe, to make things ROUND and that's all it can do so to speak, it's funny when I make something on a lathe and I show it to my BOSS,,"Look baby what I made, it was round then I make it sq. now it's round again...   LOL LOL, but now you can put things inside it like dry rose leaves,or a bit water,ink,wine,candle,write with it, etc....".   

As far as the pros and cons you may want to stop by the 
Carvewright Forum
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/
And take about a hour or two and read all the posted items ,you will see both.


Bj 

=============


Doyle said:


> Hi Doyle here.
> I would like to see more pros and cons about the CarveWright and Compucarve machines. What I've seen in the posts, it's not a do-dad for the kick around sawdust maker. Seems one would need to have something in mind to make with it or it would gather dust some where in the shop.
> Take care.
> Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Doyle
> 
> It's like any other tool you have in the shop, like a lathe, to make things ROUND and that's all it can do so to speak, it's funny when I make something on a lathe and I show it to my BOSS,,"Look baby what I made, it was round then I make it sq. now it's round again...   LOL LOL, but now you can put things inside it like dry rose leaves,or a bit water,ink,wine,candle,write with it, etc....".
> 
> ...


Bj., are you forgetting the square box that I made in my lathe?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry,,, but you didn't get it done... it's still sq. on the out side of the pencil holder LOL LOL   it looks good but it's not a true lathe job ....  


==============



harrysin said:


> Bj., are you forgetting the square box that I made in my lathe?


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hey thats a good idea to sell signs at fairs!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj. how could you say my multi-purpose cube was not a true lathe project? Have another peep, all six sides were turned in the lathe.

A multi-purpose cube

ps: I haven't got the hang yet of giving links to my projects, in spite of a lesson from Mike a few days ago. The name of the project is as above.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just giving you a bad time   
It's a very nice LATHE job 

Here's a quick tip,,, once you view one of your post you will see a number Like the #4 in the right hand corner of the post, click on it ,,, it will open just that post,,, once it's open and you are looking at it copy the URL address and then open NotePad and paste it in,,,then you have the URL ,then once you make a new post you can open NotePad and copy the line you put in,,,and just paste it in place 
...
It's best to have a short cut in your task bar for NiotePad so you can get to it quick without closing down any other windows...BUT don't put a shortcut on the desktop for NotePad it will give windows a fit....and popup many error in the OS .

Can't tell you why but it will ..

It can be hard sometimes to get the shortcut in the quick task bar but do this ,select send to a Desktop shortcut, then drag the shortcut to the taskbar ,once you have that done remove the one on put on the desktop and your set.
Remember to use the right mouse buttom for most of the commands in windows... 




=========


harrysin said:


> Bj. how could you say my multi-purpose cube was not a true lathe project? Have another peep, all six sides were turned in the lathe.
> 
> A multi-purpose cube
> 
> ps: I haven't got the hang yet of giving links to my projects, in spite of a lesson from Mike a few days ago. The name of the project is as above.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info. Bj. I have printed it out and will try it out probably tomorrow when I hope to post the making of the two templates for the lid pattern and hopefully also showing the routing steps. Have a great day, I'm off to bed, it's 11.30pm over here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again, thanks for the refresher course Bj., how's this?

http://www.routerforums.com/40472-post1.html


----------

